# diagonal vs. side approach transfers to toilet



## syarn (Feb 14, 2012)

does the ansi A117.1-2003 or even the ADAAG for that matter require that the transfer to the toilet be "side" approach as opposed to "diagonal"?

doe the turn around space in a toilet room have to be adjacent to the toilet or just "within the room"...

eg if the layout of the individual toilet room is such that the turn around space is on the far side of the room away from the toilet (and other side of sink) therefore making the disabled user use the "diagonal" approach if wheeling in front first...however after using the toilet and transferring back to the chair the person may have to "back up (reverse)" past the sink before being able to turn around again.....see weblink for diagram...

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8MIb4l-3dteYzg0ZTg4ZTItOGNlMi00MTQxLTk4ZjAtMjA4MDFiOWRiMTM3


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 14, 2012)

Can you use the T-shape instead of the circular turning radius (304.3.2 ANSI A117.1-2003)?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 14, 2012)

syarn said:
			
		

> does the ansi A117.1-2003 or even the ADAAG for that matter require that the transfer to the toilet be "side" approach as opposed to "diagonal"?


305.5 addresses clear floor space "position."  _Unless otherwise specified, the clear floor space shall be positioned for either a forward or parallel approach to an element. _


----------



## mark handler (Feb 14, 2012)

603.2.1 Turning Space.

A turning space complying with Section 304 shall be provided within the room.

A60-inch turning circle or a 60-inch T-turn space is required *within the bathing room or toilet room*. This assures that persons using the room can turn to address each fixture or operable part they may need to access. These turning spaces can use knee and toe clearances under the lavatory or toe clearance at the water closet as indicated in Section 304.3.

603.2.2 Overlap.

Clear floor spaces, clearances at fixtures, and turning spaces shall be permitted to overlap.

It is important to understand that the clear floor space, or location where a wheelchair would sit when using a fixture, is permitted to overlap. However, the fixture itself cannot overlap the clear floor space of another. The most common mistake in public single user toilet rooms is to locate the lavatory adjacent to the water closet and over the water closet clear floor space. With the lavatory at this location the clear floor space required for a side transfer to the water closet is not available. Because the clear floor space at fixtures and the turning space are permitted to overlap, portions of the turning space may extend underneath the lavatory. See the commentary for Section 604.3.2 and the examples in commentary Figure C603.2.2.







Fig. 604.3 Size of Clearance for Water Closet


----------



## syarn (Feb 14, 2012)

papio bldg dept

already using the T shape in corner of the room....the T shape adjacent to the toilet only works if there is knee & toe clearances under the rim of the toilet & edge of the sink...



			
				Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Can you use the T-shape instead of the circular turning radius (304.3.2 ANSI A117.1-2003)?


----------

